

Hiring factors for recruiting software developers for your startup? - brmunk

What are some of the most important factors you look for when hiring software developers for your startup? And how do you interview&#x2F;test for those factors?
======
hdivine
I had read 2 articles when I was searching for devs for my own startup. Please
go through these. Hope it helps! :)

[http://blog.sandglaz.com/a-guide-to-hiring-the-right-
people-...](http://blog.sandglaz.com/a-guide-to-hiring-the-right-people-for-
your-startup-or-small-business/)

[http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/87890/Startups-Stop-
Try...](http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/87890/Startups-Stop-Trying-To-
Hire-Ninja-Rockstar-Engineers.aspx)

